# Vaping Was Around In The Roman Times!



## Silver (18/1/14)

Hi all

Did you know that vaping was around in Roman times! They used animal horns and apparently it was a big thing, even in those times...




LOL, I took this pic when I was in Rome in June last year at the Piazza del Popolo. 
It was before I started vaping.
Only realised now when going through the photos again that this could pass as an "ancient times vaping shot"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (18/1/14)

Very unashamed about vaping in those times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/14)

LOL, indeed - unashamed about most things - and could teach us all in today's times about the meaning of indulgence!


----------

